# ¿sendmail y hotmail, son malos amigos? [SOLUCIONADO]

## nandelbosc

Tengo un servidor web con wordpress y sendmail.

Cuando un usuario se registra recibe la contraseña por mail. Con cuentas como gmail no hay problema (llegan los mails a los usuairos) pero en cuentas de hotmail no.

Alguien mas le passa esto?

Aquí teneis el log del sendmail:

```
Apr  1 12:37:56 vito sendmail[2311]: l31AbuuK002311: from=apache, size=247, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704011037.l31AbuuK002311@vito.loft>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sm-mta[2312]: l31AbuE5002312: from=<apache@vito.loft>, size=454, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704011037.l31AbuuK002311@vito.loft>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=vito.loft [127.0.0.1]

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sendmail[2311]: l31AbuuK002311: to=USUARIO_TAPADO;)@hotmail.com, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:02, xdelay=00:00:02, mailer=relay, pri=30247, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (l31AbuE5002312 Message accepted for delivery)

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sendmail[2315]: l31Abwst002315: from=apache, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704011037.l31Abwst002315@vito.loft>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sm-mta[2316]: l31Abwnl002316: <admin@vito.loft>... User unknown

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sendmail[2315]: l31Abwst002315: to=admin@elsxukurs.org, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30253, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown

Apr  1 12:37:58 vito sm-mta[2316]: l31Abwnl002316: from=<apache@vito.loft>, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=vito.loft [127.0.0.1]

Apr  1 12:38:00 vito sm-mta[2314]: l31AbuE5002312: to=<USUARIO_TAPADO;)@hotmail.com>, ctladdr=<apache@vito.loft> (81/81), delay=00:00:03, xdelay=00:00:02, mailer=esmtp, pri=120454, relay=mx3.hotmail.com. [65.54.244.72], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent ( <200704011037.l31AbuuK002311@vito.loft> Queued mail for delivery)
```

Last edited by nandelbosc on Tue Apr 10, 2007 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No, no es que sean malos amigos, es que MUY PROBABLEMENTE a tu smtp server le esté faltando el Sender Policy Framework... Es un trámite nada mas que te falta completar.

Saludos!

----------

## kabutor

MS exige SPF para que te llegue un mensaje a hotmail?

No sera que la direccion de retorno no existe? apache@vito.loft piensa que es la razon numero uno de ser considerado spam el q tu direccion no se pueda comprobar..

----------

## nandelbosc

Las dos opciones me parecen posibles...

pero creo que no se solucionar ninguna de las dos.

La primera parte, me he estado leyendo tanto el articulo de la wikipedia como otros que he encontrado sobre SPF, y veo que todos hablan de añadir una entrada al DNS server (bind, supongo), pero yo no tengo servidor de DNS (falta de tiempo!), me los gestiona webhost.ie. En la imagen del enlace vereis los campos que tengo que rellenar para una entrada TXT, que tengo que poner? He provado con varias cosas: "v=spf1 mx ptr ~all" , ... pero me falta que alguien me especifique que poner en cada campo del formulario... gracias!  :Wink: 

la foto: http://www.elsxukurs.org/nova/fotos/xuks_dns.jpg

La segunda parte, en efecte la direccion de retorno apache@vito.loft, no existe. Pero será éste el problema?

Si registro un usuario de pruebas con dirección de correo gmail, éste me dice que el remitente es admin@elsxukurs.org:

```
admin@elsxukurs.org <admin@elsxukurs.org>        amaga els detalls    10:34 

   per a      MAIL_DESTINO@gmail.com    

   data      02/04/2007 10:34    

   assumpte      [Els Xukurs] Your username and password
```

He modificado MAIL_DESTINO  :Wink: 

----------

## inconexo

Hay varias posibilidades. Para empezar, baja al telnet para hacer una sesion smtp:

```
telnet hotmail.com 25

helo hotmail.com

mail from: xxx@dominio.com

rcpt to: xxx@hotmail.com

data

hola mundo

.

quit
```

... y a ver que pasa. Seguramente hotmail.com te diga que esta pasando

Aunque los datos no son muy fiables, estoy casi seguro que el problema esta en el dominio desde el cual estas enviadno el email. Aunque dejes hacer relay en tu servidor, el dominio del remitente debe ser valido (aunque sea microsoft.com) y es muy recomendable que la resolucion inversa del DNS tambien sea valida. Puedes usar "dig" (dentro del bind-tools) para comprobar el estado de las entradas MX de tu dominio

Un saludo!

----------

## nandelbosc

no me conecta...   :Crying or Very sad: 

se queda aquí:

```
marc@vito ~ $ telnet hotmail.com 25

Trying 64.4.33.7...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> MS exige SPF para que te llegue un mensaje a hotmail?

 

Si, tal cual... 

Me echaron de un webhost compartido por hacer SPAM supuestamente, cuando todo lo que trataba de hacer era mantener una lista de correo. Este hosting no tenía configurado SPF y TODOS LOS MENSAJES de hotmail rebotaban diciendo que la casilla de correo no existe... No hubo forma de hacerle entender al sysadmin que el problema era de ellos, me enojé y desde entonces tengo mi propio servidor para todo eso.

Los DNS me los gestiona zoneedit.

El setup lo tomé de Esta guía

Saludos

----------

## nandelbosc

inodoro_pereyra, ya seguí esa guia y muchos otros documentos, incluso he provado con el asistente de openspf.org, i creo que aqui tengo el problema... demasiadas cosas en la cabeza!   :Embarassed: 

¿Alguien podria, de forma rápida y simple rellenar los campos "hostname" y "address" de la entrada TXT que aparecen en la anterior foto? (http://www.elsxukurs.org/nova/fotos/xuks_dns.jpg)   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

HOSTNAME: el FQDN de tu servidor

ADDRESS: el número de IP de tu servidor.

Saludos!

EDITO: www.dnsreports.com te puede venir bien en este caso

por otro lado, de los logs deduzco que el FQDN es vito.loft. Debería ser algo así como mail.elsxukurs.org por ejemplo...

----------

## nandelbosc

Gracias por la paciencia   :Rolling Eyes: 

A ver, me aclaro...

nombre de mi maquina: vito

dominio de mi maquina: loft

la maquina anterior tiene apache + sendmail

dominio hospedado para el blog: elsxukurs.org

Por lo que entiendo que en la entrada TXT (de mi proveedor) tengo que poner, en hostname: vito.loft y en address: LA_IP

Pero con este comentario...

 *Quote:*   

> Por otro lado, de los logs deduzco que el FQDN es vito.loft. Debería ser algo así como mail.elsxukurs.org por ejemplo...

 

¿tengo que entender que en los logs tendria que poner algo tipo mail.elsxukurs.org en lugar de vito.loft? por lo tanto tengo algo mal configurado

Perdón que os dé la lata, pero no lo acabo de pillar...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> ¿tengo que entender que en los logs tendria que poner algo tipo mail.elsxukurs.org en lugar de vito.loft? por lo tanto tengo algo mal configurado

 

Claro... si el dominio es elsxukurs.org y tu wwebserver responde a ese dominio, el FQDN (puedo dejarme de tecnicismos y escribirlo en minúsculas de ahora en mas?)... ok, el fqdn tiene que ser un subdominio de algun dominio existente por empezar, segundo, tiene que ser un dominio válido. Por ejemplo, el top level "loft" no existe y tu servidor responde a vito.loft, lo mismo pasa con vito, que tampoco existe...

vito.elsxukurs.org <--- Ese si sería un fqdn correcto por ejemplo.

A tu proveedor de DNS hay que ponerlo al corriente de que vito.elsuxkurs.org es tu webserver (por medio de los A Records) y que vito.elsuxkurs.org es tu mail server (usando los MX records) y a su vez hay que configurar correctamente el SPF como te dije mas arriba, fqdn y numero de IP,

A nivel local, la pc tiene que ser capaz de resolverse a si misma usando el/los fqdn correspondientes, eso se hace editando por un lado /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1     localhost        vito.elsuxkurs.org        elsuxkurs.org
```

Y por otro /etc/conf.d/hostname:

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="vito"
```

Saludos!

----------

## nandelbosc

Ok, me imaginaba la respuesta y la entiendo! Pero ahora me surge la gran duda que hace tiempo me corroe...

En mi caso, y supongo que mucha otra gente, tengo hospedado mas de un dominio. Si lo configuro todo como comentas, me funcionará para "elsxukurs.org", pero y para "segundominio.com" por ejemplo? Los mails no vendrán todos de vito.elsxukurs.org? en vez de vito.segundominio.com?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mi /etc/hosts.conf (entre otras entradas) contiene:

```
vito marc # cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost               vito.elsxukurs.org      elsxukurs.org   vito
```

El proveedor de dns tiene estas entradas (entre otras):

http://www.elsxukurs.org/nova/fotos/mx.jpg

http://www.elsxukurs.org/nova/fotos/fqdn.jpg

(supongo que a estas alturas es inútil tapar la IP   :Embarassed:   )

----------

## nandelbosc

Ahora mismo he hecho la prueba, los logs reflejan los canvios, pero sigo si recibir nada a hotmail...

```
Apr  3 10:04:19 vito sendmail[9772]: l3384J28009772: from=apache, size=247, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030804.l3384J28009772@vito.elsxukurs.org>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  3 10:04:20 vito sm-mta[9773]: l3384JJP009773: from=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org>, size=476, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030804.l3384J28009772@vito.elsxukurs.org>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]

Apr  3 10:04:20 vito sendmail[9772]: l3384J28009772: to=USUARIO@hotmail.com, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=relay, pri=30247, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (l3384JJP009773 Message accepted for delivery)

Apr  3 10:04:21 vito sendmail[9776]: l3384KAb009776: from=apache, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030804.l3384KAb009776@vito.elsxukurs.org>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  3 10:04:21 vito sm-mta[9777]: l3384LiD009777: <admin@vito.elsxukurs.org>... User unknown

Apr  3 10:04:21 vito sendmail[9776]: l3384KAb009776: to=admin@elsxukurs.org, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30253, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown

Apr  3 10:04:21 vito sm-mta[9777]: l3384LiD009777: from=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org>, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]

Apr  3 10:04:23 vito sm-mta[9775]: l3384JJP009773: to=<USUARIO@hotmail.com>, ctladdr=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org> (81/81), delay=00:00:03, xdelay=00:00:03, mailer=esmtp, pri=120476, relay=mx4.hotmail.com. [65.54.244.104], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent ( <200704030804.l3384J28009772@vito.elsxukurs.org> Queued mail for delivery)

```

Como digo en hotmail, aún esperando 10 minutos, no tengo nada (tampoco en carpeta spam)   :Wink: 

En cambio, en gmail.com, es instantaneo!...

```
Apr  3 10:09:14 vito sendmail[9783]: l3389Eep009783: from=apache, size=247, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030809.l3389Eep009783@vito.elsxukurs.org>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  3 10:09:15 vito sm-mta[9784]: l3389EUO009784: from=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org>, size=476, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030809.l3389Eep009783@vito.elsxukurs.org>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]

Apr  3 10:09:15 vito sendmail[9783]: l3389Eep009783: to=nandelbosc@gmail.com, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=relay, pri=30247, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (l3389EUO009784 Message accepted for delivery)

Apr  3 10:09:16 vito sendmail[9787]: l3389FD5009787: from=apache, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200704030809.l3389FD5009787@vito.elsxukurs.org>, relay=apache@localhost

Apr  3 10:09:16 vito sm-mta[9788]: l3389GF5009788: <admin@vito.elsxukurs.org>... User unknown

Apr  3 10:09:16 vito sendmail[9787]: l3389FD5009787: to=admin@elsxukurs.org, ctladdr=apache (81/81), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30253, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown

Apr  3 10:09:16 vito sm-mta[9788]: l3389GF5009788: from=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org>, size=253, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]

Apr  3 10:09:23 vito sm-mta[9786]: l3389EUO009784: to=<nandelbosc@gmail.com>, ctladdr=<apache@vito.elsxukurs.org> (81/81), delay=00:00:08, xdelay=00:00:08, mailer=esmtp, pri=120476, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com. [66.249.93.27], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (OK 1175587725 u6si770348uge)

```

la información que puede dar al momento de recibir el mail:

```
Delivered-To: USUARIO@gmail.com

Received: by 10.114.24.14 with SMTP id 14cs24806wax;

        Tue, 3 Apr 2007 01:08:46 -0700 (PDT)

Received: by 10.67.28.9 with SMTP id f9mr481809ugj.1175587725739;

        Tue, 03 Apr 2007 01:08:45 -0700 (PDT)

Return-Path: <apache@vito.elsxukurs.org>

Received: from vito.loft (MI_IP_REVERSE.staticIP.rima-tde.net [MI_IP])

        by mx.google.com with ESMTP id u6si770348uge.2007.04.03.01.08.44;

        Tue, 03 Apr 2007 01:08:45 -0700 (PDT)

Received-SPF: neutral (google.com: MI_IP is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of apache@vito.elsxukurs.org)

Received: from vito.elsxukurs.org (localhost [127.0.0.1])

   by vito.loft (8.13.7/8.13.7) with ESMTP id l3389EUO009784

   for <USUARIO@gmail.com>; Tue, 3 Apr 2007 10:09:15 +0200

Received: (from apache@localhost)

   by vito.elsxukurs.org (8.13.7/8.13.7/Submit) id l3389Eep009783;

   Tue, 3 Apr 2007 10:09:14 +0200

Date: Tue, 3 Apr 2007 10:09:14 +0200

Message-Id: <200704030809.l3389Eep009783@vito.elsxukurs.org>

To: USUARIO@gmail.com

Subject: [Els Xukurs] Your username and password

MIME-Version: 1.0

From: admin@elsxukurs.org

Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"
```

El problema, será? 

```
Received-SPF: neutral (google.com: MI_IP is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of apache@vito.elsxukurs.org)
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A ver... por partes:

 *Quote:*   

> Si lo configuro todo como comentas, me funcionará para "elsxukurs.org", pero y para "segundominio.com" por ejemplo?

 

Mi webserver en /etc/hosts dice:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       coppermine.dominio.com.ar copermine.dominio2.com.ar coppermine

127.0.0.1       dominio.com.ar dominio2.com.ar
```

 *Quote:*   

> Received-SPF: neutral

 

De ahí deduzco que sigue habiendo problemas en el SPF... A que si ves el mailqueue del usuario root, están todos los mensajes rebotados de hotmail diciendo que la casilla de correo es inexistente?

 *Quote:*   

> Received: from vito.loft (MI_IP_REVERSE.staticIP.rima-tde.net

 

Siendo que dispones de IP estático, por que no usas tu propio DNS server?

Te daría un poco mas de control sobre el asunto (y de paso, es gratis...)

Saludos!

----------

## nandelbosc

Tienes toda la razón, pero no tengo tiempo para dedicar-le.

A ver si esta semana santa puedo hechar-le caña al tema.

Hacemos un trato... ? esperamos a ver que hago estos dias con BIND, dejando el post pero con la posibilidad de reabrir-lo...   :Wink: 

Gracias por la paciencia!

----------

## nandelbosc

Solucionado.

Aunque he configurado BIND con éxito, de momento no lo usaré. Con la información de la imagen he rellenado los campos de mi proveedor para habilitar SPF: http://www.elsxukurs.org/nova/fotos/dns1.jpg

Gracias a tod@s!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y lo peor es que tanto lio es por hotmail y su sistema anti-spam Basta con enviar un correo con el título "buy cheap viagra" para que pase derechito al inbox de la cuenta correspondiente.

Si no, por que me llegan tantos de esos y tantos que no deberían pasan a ser marcados como "junk"??

Me alegra haber sido util en algo.

Saludos!

----------

